# Snowboard Identification Help



## Whaleteeth (Jan 9, 2018)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to buy a snowboard and ran into this one on Craigslist. It's supposedly a nitro shadow but I can't find anything similar anywhere online. Is it something bogus?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Jan 10, 2018)

Wonder if that hammer and sickle were painted on at some point.


----------



## Whaleteeth (Jan 10, 2018)

Glenn said:


> Wonder if that hammer and sickle were painted on at some point.


Yeah it actually looks like that to me, but i couldn't find a board with the middle graphic either when I was looking through Nitro boards. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------

